# A guide to rent an apartment in Abu Dhabi



## KamiKami (May 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

I would really appreciate if someone can direct or advise me on any guide or forum which has details on renting an apartment in Abu Dhabi.

Would appreciate the help.

Regards,

K


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Dubizzle.


----------



## RD'A (Apr 29, 2015)

*Rental Prices*

I have looked on dubizzle but photo's and agents details are pretty poor.

What would you normally expect to pay to rent for a decent 2 bed, near the marina? I'm looking to move over later this year and have seen some ridiculous prices with shocking photos - 100aed etc... is this accurate?

Is there another site other than dubizzle?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

RD'A said:


> I have looked on dubizzle but photo's and agents details are pretty poor. What would you normally expect to pay to rent for a decent 2 bed, near the marina? I'm looking to move over later this year and have seen some ridiculous prices with shocking photos - 100aed etc... is this accurate? Is there another site other than dubizzle?


Just Rentals and Property Finder.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

2 bed by the Marina, way more than 100k = I'd say more like 140 to 180k a month as it's one of the "places to live"


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Marina is not in Abu Dhabi.
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

